# new carb adjustment



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks ill try that


----------



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

ordered a new carb for 14hp kaw whats best way to adjust new one


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends if it is adjustable - most new ones today have no way to adjust em . It would have a air mix screw on the side/top and a fuel mix screw in the float bowl - the rule of thumb is lightly bottoming those screws and turning them out 1 1/2 to 2 turns - the tractor should start and run on that, and some fine tuning might be needed by turning the screw out a lil at a time.


----------

